# X-10 System



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2006)

I am attempting to set up an X-10 system in my home just for lights and appliances for now. There are some modules I cannot control with the remote. I have been told that I probably need a signal coupler to get X-10 signals from one polarity to another. I've tried that. I've also tried a coupler with a repeater. Neither work. Any other ideas?

Regards,
Andy


----------



## idowindows (Mar 11, 2007)

Not familiar with X10 myself, *I* would contact X10..

Years back I learned that Radio Shack sold home security (modules, consoles, etc) that were actually X10 made.  So, if that is the case (and I'm not saying still is), you may just want to stop by one and ask...


----------



## CraigFL (Mar 12, 2007)

X10 systems have been around for many years. I set one up at my vacation home about 15 years ago. It was noting but problems because the signals were unreliable. "ALL OFF" would only turn some of the lights off so then you would either have to turn them off individually or try it again...and again... Nice idea but not foolproof.


----------

